# Tessa has a new sister!



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Those of you who've been around for a long time know that Sweetness and Tessa were my life and that I had to say goodbye to Sweetness in April. I've been keeping an eye on rescues coming into AMAR and Northcentral Maltese Rescue, and in November a little cutie caught my eye. She was a stray who had been turned into Milwaukee Animal Control and pulled a few days later by Northcentral Maltese Rescue. She's estimated to be 5 - 8 years old, is a mix of some sort (likely Maltese and poodle) and has been used for breeding. After NMR took care of treatment for fleas, shaving out mats, spay, and dental, on December 4 this little one got a new name and a new life at our house. And Tessa approves with 3 paws up. 

Meet Josephine March I loved the book Little Women) aka Josie. (She's the one on the right in the pic.) She is an absolute love, plays with her toys all day long, snuggles up with Tessa, and has captured our hearts!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a special little girl who was "destined" to come into your lives at this time! She is so lucky as well! Happy Days are here again!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What a wonderful way to start the Holidays with your new little Josie!! And I am sure that Tessa and Josie are the the best buddies as well. So happy for you and thanks for sharing that beautiful picture and the wonderful news.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So precious. What a beautiful little girl. I love her name.


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

She is very cute! beautiful name! I am so happy for you 🧡


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Welcome Josie, what a special gift. She is adorable.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations. I'm so happy for you and Tessa and happy for Josie that she has a wonderful home.


----------



## SouthernBelles (Feb 16, 2017)

maggieh said:


> Those of you who've been around for a long time know that Sweetness and Tessa were my life and that I had to say goodbye to Sweetness in April. I've been keeping an eye on rescues coming into AMAR and Northcentral Maltese Rescue, and in November a little cutie caught my eye. She was a stray who had been turned into Milwaukee Animal Control and pulled a few days later by Northcentral Maltese Rescue. She's estimated to be 5 - 8 years old, is a mix of some sort (likely Maltese and poodle) and has been used for breeding. After NMR took care of treatment for fleas, shaving out mats, spay, and dental, on December 4 this little one got a new name and a new life at our house. And Tessa approves with 3 paws up.
> 
> Meet Josephine March I loved the book Little Women) aka Josie. (She's the one on the right in the pic.) She is an absolute love, plays with her toys all day long, snuggles up with Tessa, and has captured our hearts!
> View attachment 275863





maggieh said:


> Those of you who've been around for a long time know that Sweetness and Tessa were my life and that I had to say goodbye to Sweetness in April. I've been keeping an eye on rescues coming into AMAR and Northcentral Maltese Rescue, and in November a little cutie caught my eye. She was a stray who had been turned into Milwaukee Animal Control and pulled a few days later by Northcentral Maltese Rescue. She's estimated to be 5 - 8 years old, is a mix of some sort (likely Maltese and poodle) and has been used for breeding. After NMR took care of treatment for fleas, shaving out mats, spay, and dental, on December 4 this little one got a new name and a new life at our house. And Tessa approves with 3 paws up.
> 
> Meet Josephine March I loved the book Little Women) aka Josie. (She's the one on the right in the pic.) She is an absolute love, plays with her toys all day long, snuggles up with Tessa, and has captured our hearts!
> View attachment 275863


Congratulations! So sweet - a basket of Love.


----------



## Nanci Overcash (Dec 21, 2021)

*They are precious !! *


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Maggie I’m so happy for you and Tessa. By the photo I’d say they’re getting along. I love the reason you chose Josie’s name. 
She’s a lucky girl with a great Mom and sister. ❤


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I’m so happy for you Maggie. Love Josie’s name and she is absolutely adorable. They both are ❤


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

What a lovely picture of your lovely girls. 🥰


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello Sweet Josie! It’s good to have a playmate for Tessa. They look adorable!


----------

